# Keyboard shortcut for safari



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

Is there a keyboard shortcut to start safari without having to click on the icon with the mouse.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

use Spotlight.. or a launcher.

Command + Spacebar type Safari and select it.


----------



## infinity8 (Feb 19, 2006)

Vexel is there any shorter way not to have to type safari in spotlight.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You could try customizing something like HotApp.

There's a few more programs out there that will allow you to customize hot keys.. search Versiontracker and MacUpdate.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Make your own

system prefs>keyboard and Mouse>keyboard short cuts> click the plus sign in the right bottom corner

edit
guess this won't work


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I could never get keyboard shortcuts to launch an application.. However, I could be doing it wrong.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry,
I spoke too soon


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Sorry,
> I spoke too soon


It's okay, we won't hold it against you


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I use Quicksilver. F13 is bound to show/hide Safari (if Safari is closed, it opens, if it's hidden, it's shown, if it's shown, it's hidden).

I also use Quicksilver to bind F12 to show/hide mail and F11 to open Adium.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

You might also look at

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18713

http://scriptsoftware.com/ikey/


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Quicksilver​
Quicksilver -->Preferences --> Triggers -->Custom Triggers

-Click the "+" to add a trigger and choose "Hot Key"

-Search for the item (way cool), and then save. 

-Double-click the "none" under "Trigger" and set a keyboard combo


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I entirely concurr with Ottawaman. Quicksilver is the easiest way to go for this (and OH so many other things).


----------

